# Question on Reverse Flow and Craigslist Find



## rubheavy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey gents,

I currently have an Outdoor Gourmet Triton smoker and have been looking to make a big upgrade in smokers for my backyard. I've been budgeting for and looking at getting a 24"x30" vertical offset smoker from Lone Star Grillz, but being married with a munchkin, and already having a servicable smoker on my porch, my smoker budget keeps taking the hits, hah.

So since my budget has had quite the bit of fat trimmed off of it, I'm back to looking at hopefully well-built, but probably not name brand or custom smokers. That said, I came across this guy on Craigslist.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/5862448267.html

I have two questions about this one. First, is it even that valuable? $850 for a backyard smoker with no name on it does scare me a little bit. There are a few pictures of the inside there and it looks like it's welded just fine...and 3/16" steel is pretty robust, certainly better than anything I'd find at a box store. Can anyone chime in with their 2 cents on that?

Second, is reverse flow even necessary on a backyard pit? I have heard great things about being able to control temperature on RF pits, but mostly that's on large trailer-mounted pits. Can't say I'm up to speed on the cost/benefit of reverse flow.

Thanks in advance guys! This place is a wealth of knowledge and I'm just barely scratching the surface.


----------



## tiggyt (Nov 8, 2016)

$850 doesn't seem to bad after all it looks new. A smoker from a box store would run you around $500 and than you have to modify it. A reverse flow is nice I owned a 36" reverse flow and loved it. Would still have it if it had been larger unfortunately I out grew it. I'd call him up take a look maybe you can talk him down I have yet to purchase something on Craigslist at full price.

Happy Hunting


----------



## rubheavy (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Tiggy!

I've sent an email to him asking for a few pictures of the inside of the firebox and will see if he's up for negotiating. In the meantime, I'm thinking of redneck engineering a charcoal basket for my Triton and trying a smoke using the Minion method.

Gotta scratch the itch by whatever means I have!


----------

